# Latest Pictures Of Recent Aquisitions



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

And I could not resist this Citizen


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Oooh - Citizen with lights(gadget mode on).

But very nice Sinn indeed!

Good one!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

like the big blue thing!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you Paul's

While I have the camera, out along with the Airman I think these three chrono's are the "crown jewells" of my collection


















MIKE..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mike great watches all.









As you _may_ know I also have as Paul puts it a "Big Blue thing"


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice indeed Mike! Will you give me the Sinn







please, sir.


----------

